# Get rid of hacksn5s4



## Krakatau (Dec 25, 2016)

This is a serious suggestion. Out of 4000+ posts I haven't yet seen anything useful or anything that contains at least the smallest amount of intelligence. This man annoys me more than Whitneys Miltank.


----------



## Shubshub (Dec 25, 2016)

If they haven't broken any rules what makes you think making a post about it will get rid of said person


----------



## Froster (Dec 25, 2016)

I hope hacksn5s4 is a troll.
But I believe he's doing it seriously, so I actually lost hope on humanity.


----------



## Depravo (Dec 25, 2016)

If we banned people for being stupid we would not have many members left at all.


----------



## Krakatau (Dec 25, 2016)

Depravo said:


> If we banned people for being stupid we would not have many members left at all.



I'm not talking about stupid. This guy is something WAY beyond that.


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 25, 2016)

He already has 9 warnings, so he's not that far from getting banned.


----------



## Xiphiidae (Dec 25, 2016)

The Ignore button exists.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 25, 2016)

Krakatau said:


> This is a serious suggestion. Out of 4000+ posts I haven't yet seen anything useful or anything that contains at least the smallest amount of intelligence. This man annoys me more than Whitneys Miltank.


You dont get to make that choice. Merry Christmas!


----------

